# Rediseño del JLH: ¿es posible?



## diegomj1973 (Jun 22, 2014)

El circuito que acerco es un rediseño personal del mítico amplificador que John Linsley Hood presentó hace 45 años atrás (1969). Del circuito original se han desprendido algunas variantes, incluída una de Nelson Pass (PLH) y otra de Rod Elliott (DOZ). Surgido entre simulaciones e ideas personales. Está en su fase de implementación práctica: por el momento, solo llevo construída su fuente de alimentación y probadas sus fuentes de corrientes (aunque de estas últimas tengo probadas exitosamente tres variantes más, de las que tengo intenciones de probar seguramente dos de ellas). Los resultados de las simulaciones son bastante prometedores.





Como características principales hay:

Se elimina un gran condensador en el lazo de realimentación, con muchos beneficios: económicos, se mejora la distorsión y se da una sola pendiente a la izquierda del corte en baja frecuencia (habría que analizar, posteriormente, si estos dos últimos beneficios tienen impacto sónico perceptible).

Se emplean dos fuentes de corriente constante: una para el transistor de entrada y otra para el splitter de fase, contribuyendo a una mejor linealidad y mayor PSRR. Para lograr mayor PSRR se ha jugado con los puntos a los cuales van conectadas las resistencias de polarización de las fuentes de corriente constante (extremo inferior de la resistencia inferior de 15 K y 30 K, respectivamente: la primera a -V y la última a 0 V). Paradójicamente, para obtener el más alto PSRR, se ha bootstrapeado solamente la primera fuente de corriente constante: ya que si se implementaba el bootstrap simultáneamente en las dos fuentes (como en una de las variantes conocidas), no se obtenía el más alto PSRR resultante.

La salida se implementó con mosfets: que resultan más lineales que sus pares BJTs, cuando se los trabajan fuertemente polarizados en clase A. Ésto trae un beneficio adicional (mi principal y primera idea de mejora al original): el transistor splitter trabaja a verdadera corriente constante, a diferencia del JLH original en el que conforme los transistores de salida cambian su conducción van "robando" linealidad al splitter, ya que es muy difícil que haya simetría respecto a un punto de reposo en la curva de variación de hFE con Ic en cada transistor e incluso entre ambos transistores simultáneamente. A continuación, vemos lo que explico en los MJ15003, utilizados en el JLH actual:



En esas curvas, se ve claramente que si nuestra corriente de reposo es cercana a 1 A, la simetría en el hFE vs. Ic en cada transistor y entre los dos transistores de salida ya no existe y, de esa forma, "roban" linealidad al splitter que los alimenta y, probablemente, arrastre problemas hacia la etapa primera también, ya que el splitter es otro BJT expuesto a este mismo problema (pudiendo variar su requerimiento de corriente conforme varíe la amplitud de la señal a su entrada).

Como los requerimientos de manejo de los transistores de salida son menores a los del circuito original, me permitió trabajar con transistores de señal en el resto del circuito (con frecuencia de transición importante), para poder disponer un mayor ancho de banda a lazo abierto y, con ello, una menor distorsión en alta frecuencia. Se ve mejorado el rendimiento, también.

Se aumentó la ganancia de la primera etapa.

La corriente de reposo de la salida es de 1,321 A aprox. Esto permite acercarnos a una potencia de 13,5 W aprox. por canal sobre 4 ohmios (27 W en sistema estéreo).

La primera fuente de corriente constante ajusta el offset. Debe ajustarse en 1,442 mA aprox.

La última fuente de corriente constante ajusta el bías de salida. Debe ajustarse en 2,029 mA aprox. para un bías de salida de 1,321 A aprox.

La potencia disipada en reposo por transistor de salida es de 20,7 W aprox.

La potencia disipada en reposo por la carga de la fuente de alimentación es de 41,6 W aprox., con lo que el rendimiento teórico máximo es de 32,5 % aprox.

El tamaño de la placa para cada canal del amplificador es de 10 x 10 cm. Los mosfets se montan fuera de ella.

Como mi diseño media entre el JLH y el PLH, lo bautizo de ahora DLH

Si lo queremos asociar a un número: 427 (27 W en estéreo sobre 4 ohmios)

Saludos y pronto voy a subir avances.

Fotos de la fuente doble con punto de salida en verdadera estrella. Por debajo son 8 pistas paralelas independientes, de las que se unen solo al final dos de ellas mediante un terminal para 0 V (uno por cada amplificador). Me hubiese gustado separar en distancia (por posible crosstalk y por modulación térmica) ambas fuentes de alimentación, pero el apuro ganó:





Los transformadores que voy a emplear los disponía de antes: son 4 unidades de 220 V a 12 V (algo más de 400 VA en total). Quizá bastante cortos para mi gusto (probablemente, sean necesarios unos 850 VA totales, para un funcionamiento muy confiable). Los puentes son de 35 A (MB3510).

Aquí subo alguna data de simulación:

Magnitud y fase de salida:



Distorsiones a 1 KHz, 16 KHz y 16 Hz, sobre 4 ohmios y 1 Vpico de salida:







Curvas de armónicas:



Distorsiones a 1 KHz, 16 KHz y 16 Hz, sobre 4 ohmios y 10 Vpico de salida (casi plena potencia):


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jul 6, 2014)

Avanzando un poquito más...

Medí la fuente de alimentación para analizar su desempeño en condiciones lo más parecidas a las reales: el ripple queda en 340 mVpp aprox. para un consumo medio de 1,321 A. Esto equivale a un Fr de 0,8 % aprox. (lo que considero muy bueno).

La interacción entre las 4 ramas no es visible en los instrumentos, gracias a la conexión en estrella y al empleo de 4 transformadores para ese fin.

El dato del ripple medido lo incluyo en el circuito para efectuar una simulación interesante: con la entrada del amplificador cortocircuitada me arroja un ruido en la salida de 129,8 uV RMS (debido al ripple de la fuente de alimentación) que está a unos 95 dB abajo del nivel máximo de la señal de audio de salida de 7,327 V RMS (lo que considero más que aceptable). 

Ni bien tenga más tiempo para armar la placa y probarla (de no haber nada extraño entre la simulación y las condiciones reales de funcionamiento), subo data.

Me puse a estimar si la potencia máxima obtenida (en estéreo y sin clipping) me resultaría suficiente para el ambiente y la distancia desde donde normalmente escucho: con parlantes con una sensibilidad de 92 dB aprox. (promedio), un nivel de 90 dB aprox. en el punto de escucha, una distancia de 2 m aprox. entre el punto de escucha y los parlantes, un headroom de no más de 10 dB, me arroja una potencia necesaria de 25 W totales (lo que puedo teóricamente lograr, con lo que voy teniendo).

Saludos


----------



## juliangp (Jul 6, 2014)

Por qué semejantes puentes de diodos para un amplificador de tan poca potencia? sigo considerándolos grandes hasta teniendo en cuenta que el amplificador es clase A...


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jul 6, 2014)

juliangp dijo:


> Por qué semejantes puentes de diodos para un amplificador de tan poca potencia? sigo considerándolos grandes hasta teniendo en cuenta que el amplificador es clase A...



Porque la corriente de pico repetitiva resulta en aprox. 25 veces la corriente media, con ese banco de condensadores (28200 uF por rama), con las características de la carga (menor al equivalente de 11,87 ohmios en reposo y por rama) y con las características de los transformadores (y demases) que se tienen disponibles para la elaboración (% de Rs a RL de 0,1 muy aprox.). Ese banco dispuesto así es necesario para alcanzar una relación señal a ruido de 95 dB, debido principalmente al PSRR del amplificador (sin contemplar el ruido propio que puedan aportar los componentes y su modo de conexión, que pueden reducir ese número aún más). Esos 95 dB son una premisa de diseño. No se empleó regulación entre rectificadores y el amplificador (que permitiría emplear bancos más flojos y por ende rectificadores menos solicitados en corriente), por el bajo voltaje disponible en los secundarios de los trafos y por la dinámica de respuesta requerida que puede dar el no empleo de reguladores (subjetivamente me convence sónicamente más el filtrado RC convencional que aquel mediante regulación).

Si hacés los cálculos vas a ver que los 35 A de los puentes no parecen taaan exagerados y la diferencia en el costo con los de menor amperaje no justificaba correr con los riesgos de una menor confiabilidad, ya que empleo los amplificadores por varias horas (me es común tenerlos encendidos unas 6 a 7 horas por cada día de los finde o en feriados).

Acordate que es un push pull en clase A pura y la corriente pico por el parlante podría teóricamente alcanzar los 2,642 A (el doble de la de reposo).

Otra cosa: filtrar a bajo voltaje es mucho más exigente que filtrar a alto voltaje (para una misma corriente media y ripple). Requerís más uF y diodos más reforzados en un caso que otro.

Saludos


----------



## juliangp (Jul 6, 2014)

Está bien que mediante cálculos se pueda dar esa circunstancia, el tema del ruido por el gran filtrado que tiene no lo niego, pero como es que potencias comerciales tienen menor capacidad de corriente en sus rectificadores y funcionan clipeando por horas y horas y los rectificadores no se rompen? Yo mismo lo he comprobado, ya que he tenido un amplificador de 200w (clase AB) funcionando por horas al máximo (toda la noche) con 15000uF por rama y 2 rectificadores de 5A en paralelo y estos últimos sin disipador apenas calientan...


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jul 6, 2014)

juliangp dijo:


> Está bien que mediante cálculos se pueda dar esa circunstancia, el tema del ruido por el gran filtrado que tiene no lo niego, pero como es que potencias comerciales tienen menor capacidad de corriente en sus rectificadores y funcionan clipeando por horas y horas y los rectificadores no se rompen? Yo mismo lo he comprobado, ya que he tenido un amplificador de 200w (clase AB) funcionando por horas al máximo (toda la noche) con 15000uF por rama y 2 rectificadores de 5A en paralelo y estos últimos sin disipador apenas calientan...



Un amplificador clase A pura con salida en push pull es más o menos comparable (en cuanto a exigencia de su puente de diodos) a inyectarle un tono puro y de amplitud constante a un amplificador clase AB y mantenerlo a sólo 3 dB abajo de la potencia máxima que pueda dar durante todo el tiempo.

Con una tasa de compresión bastante superior en número a esos 3 dB (el programa de escucha normal que se encuentra hoy día debe rondar entre los 6 a 10 dB como máximo), difícilmente te acerques en condiciones de exigencia a un push pull clase A pura, y si lo alcanzás, seguramente lo harás por muy poco tiempo.

Seguramente si le haces esa prueba a tu amplificador vas a notar que los diodos van a comenzar a retorcerse del dolor en muy poco tiempo.

Recordá que la resistencia de tu carga está dada bajo un voltaje de entre 50 a 55 VCC (muy seguramente) y los condensadores son de la mitad de la de este caso particular (por eso las diferencias). Cambian bastante los tiempos de conducción en un caso y otro (y cambia la continuidad de esas condiciones también en un caso y otro).

Otra cosa que entra en juego es el PSRR de cada configuración, y eso puede definir un bruto banco o no necesariamente.

Otra cosa que entra en juego es la Rs de los trafos (y demases) y su relación a RL.

Saludos

PD: seguramente, cuando construyas uno, te vas a dar cuenta que hay muchos preconceptos de diseño que cambian muchísimo de una clase de funcionamiento a otra.


----------



## juliangp (Jul 7, 2014)

Gracias por las respuestas, la verdad sos un genio che! entendí varios conceptos que en un clase AB no se tienen tanto en cuenta! saludos


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Nov 4, 2016)

Diego, en el primer post hay un PCB por la cara de pistas pero NO está el lado de componentes.
Un abrazo.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Nov 4, 2016)

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Diego, en el primer post hay un PCB por la cara de pistas pero NO está el lado de componentes.
> Un abrazo.



Así es. Me da pereza diseñar PCBs . Siempre cometo el error de irme al extremo con los detalles del layout para que el ruido de referencia de 0 V sea mínimo, lo que me tira hacia atrás a la hora de hacerlos. Este diseño DLH D) es uno de los que emplea esa rebuscada técnica.

De todos modos, si me das unos días, creo tener un bosquejo hecho en el Paint. Si lo encuentro, lo subo.

Un abrazo


----------



## diegomj1973 (Nov 7, 2016)

Ahí va la disposición de componentes. Como dije, es lo que tenía hecho en su momento. De todos modos, comparando con el esquema en mano se entiende perfectamente. Cualquier duda, a su disposición.

Saludos


----------

